# LOOKING FOR.......



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

A Christmas bonus so I can get something like this from a friend..any thoughts?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Cool looking toy. Just like Bill designed it. 20.00 for the anchor help ya?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Donate plasma


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> Cool looking toy. Just like Bill designed it. 20.00 for the anchor help ya?


I'm sending the drone to your house...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Donate plasma


How do ya do that?....I should have said waiting for....have a good holiday flathead..Tom


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> How do ya do that?....I should have said waiting for....have a good holiday flathead..Tom


No idea? Scared of needles.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> No idea? Scared of needles.


 Nope. Never done it before.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

As for needles, had allergy shots from the age of 6 till 18.....so not afraid of needes


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

bobk said:


> Cool looking toy. Just like Bill designed it. 20.00 for the anchor help ya?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

D


laynhardwood said:


>


Drone # 2


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

so why do you want half a rifle.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> so why do you want half a rifle.


I think to shoot ground hogs at under 50 yards and I can't pass up the price......I think


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I can't see how that scope is going to work.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> I can't see how that scope is going to work.


Lol.me ether....I know it's brand new never shot and ruel king sells the blued model for 345.00 with no scope. 10 round mag included and a 30 round available. This charger is based on the 1022 platform I believe


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

A kind man has offered it to me with scope for 250.00.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'd jump on it for that price. Throw a red dot on it and blast away.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2016/4/14/spruce-up-your-ruger-charger-pistol/


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

It has a rifle scope on it....Bushnell I believe....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2016/4/14/spruce-up-your-ruger-charger-pistol/


Thanks man!!! Good stuff. Now I gotta stock up on 22 ammo. The grandson will want to burn it up


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bobk said:


> I can't see how that scope is going to work.


Saugeye Tom, I think what Bob was saying is with the eye relief of a rifle scope how is it going to work that gun. Not likely to work well thus his suggestion of a Red Dot or you will need a handgun scope with extended eye relief unless you want to scrunch up next to the gun to use the 3-3.5" of eye relief that is typical on a rifle scope. That would kind of defeat the purpose of the gun, you might as well buy a whole gun instead of just a 1/2 a gun


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

On a handgun anything much over 2x and you can see your heart beat over 50 yards.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Saugeye Tom, I think what Bob was saying is with the eye relief of a rifle scope how is it going to work that gun. Not likely to work well thus his suggestion of a Red Dot or you will need a handgun scope with extended eye relief unless you want to scrunch up next to the gun to use the 3-3.5" of eye relief that is typical on a rifle scope. That would kind of defeat the purpose of the gun, you might as well buy a whole gun instead of just a 1/2 a gun


Yup..I'm not sure of the scope . He is supposed to get back to me if it is a rifle scope I'll put it on market place.....get a pistol scope.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> On a handgun anything much over 2x and you can see your heart beat over 50 yards.


Yes and I'm not as steady as I was in the army......years ago..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a pistol scope for my .44 and it's much smaller than that behemoth.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Sniper pistol.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thinking either a nice red dot or holosight would be a great match for this pistol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

It's a red dot scope


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep...and let me tell ya...I now remember looking through the thing and turning it on at his house the day we came up there. 

Boy...a mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------

